# Anybody rock a neck gaiter that works?



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

I bought a couple OT Yowie's, the UA cold gear mask, the Coal Knit Balaclava, but I just want something to put around my neck that doesnt bunch up and keeps it warm. Any ideas?


----------



## --bigtime-- (Sep 10, 2010)

This:

Amazon.com: Rothco Polar Fleece Neck Warmers: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Everything will bunch some, unless you raid Steve Jobs wardrobe and snag some turtle necks. That said, I have a Phunkshun 2L tube and a Celtek Payson for the hot days. I wear the Phunkshun for warmth and cause I don't like sunscreen on my neck. Which is why I also have the Celtek. Cause it's not warm, but still covers my neck.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

--bigtime-- said:


> This:
> 
> Amazon.com: Rothco Polar Fleece Neck Warmers: Sports & Outdoors


the problem with fleece outside is it collects moisture then freezes. You need something 2 layer and DWR outside if you're aiming for any meaningful warmth.


----------



## sangsters (Jan 13, 2010)

I use a Smartwool neck gaiter. It bunches some but insulates well.

Beats that turtle fur I used to ride with.


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

Buff®Sports | Original Buff® | Skiing

I wear a Buff. They're really breathable and keep you relatively warm. For REALLY cold days I'd get something else. They're thin enough so you can pull the buff up over the bridge of your nose and pull your goggles down over that so you're fully covered. You don't feel suffocated and your goggles won't fog up. Great for days when its snowing and you're getting facialed by flakes. 

They're really dynamic too - I turn mine into a beanie when I job outside in the winter.

Cool colors/designs, cheap and super functional. Highly recommended.


----------



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

Neck beard.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

^^^^^^For those fortunate, this rules.


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

unfortunately my facial hair growing skills are quite inadequate. i've been looking into the buff's, but the picture's make them look really thin, similar to OT's Yowie which i didn't like at all.


----------



## sizzle (Aug 27, 2008)

I saw this one last week at the local shop:
Spacecraft Collective - Mens - Details - Thermostat

The top part was thinner for breathability and the bottom was thicker for warmth


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I used a big ol' beard last year and it was too hot, rocking naked face this year its gonna feel so nice!

That buff may work nice. Looking for something thin to wear under my helmet.


----------



## MeanJoe (Jul 20, 2011)

I've used AirHole masks for the last several years and been happy with them. My profile pic has me wearing one.

I do really like the idea of the Buff posted earlier as most days I want the protection of a neck/face mask but find the AirHole mask to be too hot.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Yea when your waiting up on a summit and the wind and snow is howling it's nice to have full coverage...I like one I can tuck into my base layers and up into my helmet to keep me dry and toasty.


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

I grabbed this in the offseason...hopefully it works well. It's fleece on the sides and neck and goretex on the front panel.

I've worn it a bit around the house and it's definitely warm, and the mouth part didn't get wet breathing through it. Riding in the elements is different though, so we will see this season.










Oakley Windstopper Bandido | Oakley Store


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

North Face Gore WindStopper neck gaiter.

/thread


----------



## Skinny Bam (Sep 7, 2012)

sheepstealer said:


> Buff®Sports | Original Buff® | Skiing
> 
> I wear a Buff. They're really breathable and keep you relatively warm. For REALLY cold days I'd get something else. They're thin enough so you can pull the buff up over the bridge of your nose and pull your goggles down over that so you're fully covered. You don't feel suffocated and your goggles won't fog up. Great for days when its snowing and you're getting facialed by flakes.
> 
> ...


This is what I bust too, I like it cuz its long enough to put around your head under your helmet if you want and theres no way for it to rotate uncomfortably. The only times it will freeze if its REALLY cold and snowing


----------



## rob7289 (Nov 14, 2010)

Skinny Bam said:


> This is what I bust too, I like it cuz its long enough to put around your head under your helmet if you want and theres no way for it to rotate uncomfortably. The only times it will freeze if its REALLY cold and snowing


how comfortable is it when wearing as a balaclava?
i feel like it would not be stretchy or wide enough and would press into your face rather firmly


----------



## Skinny Bam (Sep 7, 2012)

rob7289 said:


> how comfortable is it when wearing as a balaclava?
> i feel like it would not be stretchy or wide enough and would press into your face rather firmly


Works perfectly honestly becuase its just stretchy enough to fit around your head and face without being too tight or loose. The material its made out of is BOMB, super soft, warm, and breathable. I usually put it around the back half of my head, pull it up to my nose, and then put my helmet on. Then im set for the day because I can pull down the part that covers my nose below my mouth to smoke/drink without the rest of the Buff moving. Then once i get off the lift just pull it back over the nose :thumbsup:

I will mention tho mine was like $30 and i think said its made of wool or something? Make sure you get the soft one not the more plastic/bandana feeling one.

Heres some pics


----------



## rob7289 (Nov 14, 2010)

hm thank you^ definately will look into one.. just the 20 dollar original buff yeah?


----------



## Skinny Bam (Sep 7, 2012)

rob7289 said:


> hm thank you^ definately will look into one.. just the 20 dollar original buff yeah?


Like I said I think mine was Merino wool or something soft like that but it definitely says Buff...It was closer to $30...i think the $20 ones are the rougher material which i havent used.

If you need me too ill dig it out of my gear to see what it says on it lol


----------



## rob7289 (Nov 14, 2010)

Skinny Bam said:


> Like I said I think mine was Merino wool or something soft like that but it definitely says Buff...It was closer to $30...i think the $20 ones are the rougher material which i havent used.
> 
> If you need me too ill dig it out of my gear to see what it says on it lol



o haha i thought you said go for the other one. and no its cool ill figure it out man, thanks for the pics and help, ill probly go with the wool one too


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

I flew my wife to Victoria, BC for the weekend to hang out with friends and I have her keeping an eye out for one of the Merino Wool Buffs. They seem like a really cool product and you can't go wrong with Merino really. I was rocking some Burton thing from the 75% bin last year. It was yellow/pink and sucked to try to breathe through. Lastly does anyone know of a Canadian retailer for Buff; their sites lists none? =(


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

atr3yu said:


> I flew my wife to Victoria



dude, wtf? Tell your wife to knit you one on the plane. 

seroiusly. I just knit one up for myself out of a really soft wool AND it matches my kit. I might knit up a few more, too. 



and can I just say for those of you with beards that...well there is nothing more fucking nasty and un sexy then frozen boogers and spit and shit in yer beard.

If you want to look like a disgusting mountain man that by all means have at it. if you want any chance with the ladies keep that shit trimmed up around your faceholes. (hey, we do it too. just not on our face) 

thanks.


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

mixie said:


> dude, wtf? Tell your wife to knit you one on the plane.
> 
> seroiusly. I just knit one up for myself out of a really soft wool AND it matches my kit. I might knit up a few more, too.


Lol if she knit that might be option. Sadly I am stuck buying something.


----------



## Brigius (Jan 22, 2012)

If you can find a military surplus store that has the neck gaiters in I know there are some good neck gaiters that they issue. I use mine and I never have that problem. It only comes in one color though. Hope you like cayote color.


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

mixie said:


> dude, wtf? Tell your wife to knit you one on the plane.
> 
> seroiusly. I just knit one up for myself out of a really soft wool AND it matches my kit.


Pics Please


----------



## Skinny Bam (Sep 7, 2012)

Heres the wool one I have for those that were looking 


Wool Buff


----------



## ChiTownRon (Aug 19, 2012)

Just ordered one of these









Dakine Apparel : Prowler 


I'll let you know how it is once I rock it once.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

ChiTownRon said:


> Just ordered one of these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, I just picked this up


----------



## ChiTownRon (Aug 19, 2012)

Sweet. I was thinking about that colorway. Obviously I ended up going with the other. I was trying to find this colorway. 









Only place I found it online was on ebay but I would have to pay 14$ just for shipping since it's overseas. Not trying to spend 10$ extra just to have the blue plaid colors. Hopefully I can end up finding it eventually and not overseas. 

I'm satisfied with the one I got though. Nice fit, lightweight and not too bulky. Exactly what I was aiming for.


----------



## XR4Ti (Dec 12, 2009)

Merino wool Buff. Doesn't stink, doesn't get crusty, dries quickly. Check out PBK. Bought 3 Buffs from there.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

ChiTownRon said:


> I'm satisfied with the one I got though. Nice fit, lightweight and not too bulky. Exactly what I was aiming for.


Same here. I have a Coal fleece neck gator for extremely cold days. But it's a little bulky.


----------



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

backstop13 said:


> I grabbed this in the offseason...hopefully it works well. It's fleece on the sides and neck and goretex on the front panel.
> 
> I've worn it a bit around the house and it's definitely warm, and the mouth part didn't get wet breathing through it. Riding in the elements is different though, so we will see this season.
> 
> ...


I used this last year. Fucking hate it  Think I might try Airhole this year.


----------



## jello24 (Apr 10, 2010)

Add me to one of the very satisfied users of the Cyclone Buff. The material hardly freezes, dries quickly, retains no odour, and fits my face very well. The bottom piece stops air coming through, but doesn't retain so much heat that you're sweating underneath.


----------



## twk1d (Nov 27, 2011)

Anybody have experience with the Burton First Layer Midweight Neck Warmer or the Neff Stretchy Neck Thing Neck Gaitor?


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

Buying Fleece from Walsh mart or wherever and sowing together a rectangle piece on either end has always worked for me.


----------

